
Fairphone Livestream: A new milestone for fairer electronics - squeezingswirls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5mfSD_K9fA
======
squeezingswirls
Fairphone has introduced the new Fairphone 3+, now with 48/16MP cameras and
40% recycled plastics.

To watch just the ad
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnao1Dm5vKg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnao1Dm5vKg)

